

The 24/7 lab - jonathansizz
http://www.nature.com/news/2011/110831/full/477020a.html
Working weekends. Leaving at midnight. Friday evening meetings. Does science come out the winner?
======
gsivil
A very interesting article but unfortunately you need a nature subscription to
read it.

This is just a teaser:

Many labs are renowned for their intense work ethic and long hours. When I set
out to profile such a laboratory, I wanted to find out who is drawn to these
environments, what it is really like to work there and whether long hours lead
to more or better science. I approached eleven laboratories with reputations
for being extremely hard-working. Ten principal investigators turned me down,
some expressing a fear of being seen as 'slave-drivers'.

Number eleven — Quiñones-Hinojosa — had no such qualms. His work ethic is no
secret: a 2007 essay in the New England Journal of Medicine1 and several
television and newspaper reports have traced his path from 19-year-old illegal
immigrant from Mexico, labouring in the fields of California, to neurosurgeon
at one of the United States' leading research hospitals. He did not get there
by working 9 to 5.

------
Udo
What's the point of posting an article behind a paywall where 99% of us can't
read it?

Flagged.

~~~
jonathansizz
There isn't a paywall; you have to sign up for a free account by giving them a
name and email address.

